# 1919 Harley Davidson  bicycle better outside pics



## frankster41 (Apr 1, 2017)

Here are some better outside pics of Arthur
Best Regards
Frank


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 1, 2017)

All I can say is Incredible!


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 1, 2017)

The pics I took in the house were not very good with the flash they were a little overexposed. These are much better.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2017)

*This says it all! *
*

*


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 1, 2017)

The color is amazing!! Just can't say it enough. Thanks for sharing frank.


----------



## Bozman (Apr 1, 2017)

Stunning!  You have every CABER loving this bike and wishing they owned it.  A true beauty and rare piece of history. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 1, 2017)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 1, 2017)

Looks like this kid is wishing he had the bicycle bell ringer on his HD! 








The HD "olive-drab" color is one of my favorites from bicycles of this era.

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Apr 1, 2017)

Simply Marvelous! Incredible condition 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## robertc (Apr 1, 2017)

Sweet ride

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2017)

*H-D**elish**!*


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Bozman said:


> Stunning!  You have every CABER loving this bike and wishing they owned it.  A true beauty and rare piece of history.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



What he done said! V/r Shawn


----------



## oldspoke (Apr 1, 2017)

Dammmmm Nice !

One of THE best if not THE BEST original H.D.'s 

Thanks for the view !!

Just love the bars


----------



## tech549 (Apr 2, 2017)

very nice! awesome frank.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't think it can get any better than this.


----------



## XBPete (Apr 2, 2017)

Can't do anything but smile when looking at this fine example..

Ultra cool, and it found a great home!

Nice bike Frank, congrats!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 2, 2017)

It's nice to see that fine looking bicycle out in the light of day.
The black trim on that bike looks great!
Not that I've seen very many of these bikes, but the black saddle, pedals, and other components seem very unusual.
It appears that even the panel in the paint scheme are black.
If I'm not mistaken, most are Brewster Green, which is a very dark green that can look blackish, but in fact is green.
Yours definitely looks black though, which also seems unusual.
I guess that's why they called it, "The Special"
Because it was!


----------

